
OSS Will Kill Your Startup - thinkingkong
https://jbminn.com/posts/oss-will-kill-your-startup/
======
Nokinside
I would recommend the following.

1\. Don't use OSS model if there is no good reason.

2\. If there is a reason, use GNU AGPLv3. Dual licensing is great if you make
living from selling the code. Be ready to go after those who violate the
copyright.

I agree on MIT licenses. If the value comes from the code and not from
services, its insane to use MIT. You are just giving value to competitors for
free.

